
Pence Will Control All Coronavirus Messaging from Health Officials - rolph
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/us/politics/us-coronavirus-pence.html
======
Accujack
I expect that the US public will be unable to trust the US Government during
this outbreak. I'm hopeful that experts like the CDC and other public health
officials "leak" information to the Internet or elsewhere so the public can
find out what's going on in their country.

